
Call to Suspend Lottery Gambling - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/coronavirus-crisis-prompts-call-to-suspend-lottery-gambling-11587376800
======
samizdis
> David Just, a behavioral economist at Cornell University ... studied Maine
> lottery data and found that when the unemployment rate went up by 1% in a
> given ZIP Code, sales of tickets for lotteries with drawings increased by
> 4.7%.

